
Novel Anti-Inflammatory High-CBD Cannabis Modulate ACE2 Expression in Covid-19 - g42gregory
https://www.preprints.org/manuscript/202004.0315/v1
======
rich_sasha
I love some of the comments underneath. One example:

“ Just a couple puffs. Downregulate it and then another couple. Get those
receptors down. Seems like a good idea to me. Take a ‘nother couple puffs, and
see what it do to your Aces. Read ‘em and weep.”

------
generatorguy
“Working under the Health Canada research license, we have developed over 800
new Cannabis sativa lines and extracts and hypothesized that high-CBD C.
sativa extracts may be used to modulate ACE2 expression in COVID-19 target
tissues. Screening C. sativa extracts using artificial human 3D models of
oral, airway, and intestinal tissues, we identified 13 high CBD C. sativa
extracts that modulate ACE2 gene expression and ACE2 protein levels.“

Sounds like it hasn’t been tested except in a computer model.

~~~
hatsunearu
I don't know enough about this to say for sure, but ACE2 receptors are at the
molecular scale, and them saying "3D models of oral, airway, and intestinal
tissues" seems to suggest if this is a computer simulation, then the
simulation scale is large. I don't think they can capture molecular dynamics
as well as large scale effects at the same time.

edit: yeah. if you read the paper, they got some human models (real clumps of
cells) from some biotech company and ran tests on it.

